# places with eheim parts?



## dwarf_puffer (Apr 25, 2010)

over the last little while a few parts of my eheim filter have broken and i was just wondering where sells them or if anyone has any i could buy. its a 2226 pro 2 model and i need one of the clips and then the locking clamp does anyone know where i could find those peices. big als had the ez clips but not the locking clamp same with ebay


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Have you checked Island Pets unlimited (both locations) . Kind Ed's , or JL aquatics locally ? The carry the Eheim line. If not try online through Big Als or Pets and Ponds.See what they can do for you , worth a shot.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pretty much nobody is going to have parts on hand, except by chance. They'll all offer to order it for you. I've already ran into this with my adapter for my 2028 and ended up getting one from Pets and Ponds which does have some stock.


----------



## O.C.D Fishies (Apr 21, 2010)

I know Fraser Aquariums has parts for the fluvals, I am not sure if they have them for your though. You could give them a try.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Just wanted to add that Eheim has an online shop for parts to various filters.Its Eheimparts.com , hope that helps.


----------

